# The Meaning of "Psalm" in the Westminster Standards



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 22, 2008)

Since a PB thread was the genesis of a draft of this paper which found its way to an appendix to “The Regulative Principle Of Worship: Sixty Years In Reformed Literature. Part Two (2000-2007),” in _The Confessional Presbyterian_ 3 (2007), I have posted the text and a PDF of the original text from the journal on my PB blog. 

The Meaning of "Psalm" in the Westminster Standards - The PuritanBoard

Enjoy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 23, 2008)

I was curious so checked just now and I'm impressed how fast PB is hit by spiders Rich. This blog entry is already googled, and with rather precise word choice is the first entry.
meaning psalm westminster confession - Google Search


----------

